
Starbucks drops major hint at plans to accept Bitcoin - confiscate
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/03/starbucks-drops-major-hint-at-plans-to-accept-bitcoin/
======
goombastic
Coffee: $1 or $40 depending on BTC price. Please buy Starbucks coin to avoid
volatility.

------
MrEldritch
I'm more interested in that Bakkt platform, which would apparently help trade
and convert crypto <-> fiat in a way reliable enough for Starbucks to use it.

How does that work?

------
wpdev_63
I wish they would accept monero.
[https://getmonero.org/](https://getmonero.org/)

------
nikolay
What a joke! It's 2 years late when people cared!

